# Sonde Cam HQ Fish Sens Underwater Camera, DVR, 50' cable



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Make Ice Fishing videos!
Bought from Lundy 2020 season. Turns out, my HDS Gen 2 Touch 7" won't do video, the 9" and up will. The Sonde Cam Website lists compatible fish finders, basically if yours has a video feature it will work. Use link below to search compatibility. (Also, Sonde Cam claimed they had a module to hook it up to a smartphone, but it seems they never brought it to market) I'm Including a 12V cig adapter which will power the DVR and Cam without the Lowrance cable.
Here's the description from Lundy:
Like new Sonde Cam. 50' cable and DVR recorder. Purchased 3 years ago. Used twice hooked up my Lowrance Gen 2 touch. You will need the power cable from Lowrance that also allows this camera to just plug into that same cable that supplies power to the fishfinder. Over $800 invested, $200 pick up
FishSens SondeCAM HD Underwater Camera
"The low-light camera performs well in a range of aquatic conditions and is powered directly from a boat’s 12VDC power source using the included cable. SondeCAM HD is compatible with a long list of smartphones, tablets, fishfinders and chartplotters, making it a convenient and economical way to view high-quality underwater video.* Compatible fishfinders/chartplotters include Lowrance, Raymarine, and Garmin models with video input via RCA or BNC connector."*
Selling for my cost: $200 (plus a tank of gas to pick up)
*Lakewood Oh. Text (only) Hank at two 1 six, two 33 seventyfive eightythree. Hopefully I'm Snow-birding for Jan/Feb.. LAKEWOOD, Cash, can meet within 1/2 hour ride or so. *


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Pics


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Great hi res camera for ice fishing videos. Can view in real time with your fish finder and record with the included module.


----------

